# Να σε κάψω, Γιάννη, να σ' αλείψω...



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2010)

Ο Βέλτσος φαίνεται πως χρησιμοποιεί λάδι. Εγώ, πάλι, μέχρι σήμερα, μόνο μέλι (και με παραξένευε που πολύς κόσμος έλεγε λάδι). Στα βικιφθέγματα έχει και τα δύο. Εσείς ποιο χρησιμοποιείτε --και υπάρχει λόγος που δεν χρησιμοποιείτε το άλλο (αν δεν);


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2010)

(Τον Βέλτσο δεν τον διόρθωσα, αλλά εδώ όφειλα να δείξω τι κομματόσκυλο είμαι.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2010)

Λάδι, λάδι.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 28, 2010)

Εγώ ανήκω στους πιστούς της σχολής του μελιού. Τεκμηρίωση όμως μη μου ζητήσετε.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 28, 2010)

Μέλι, δεν μ' αρέσει η λαδίλα... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2010)

Παρεμπ, έβαλα την κάλπη να κλείσει αυτόματα σε τρεις μέρες και πήρε υπόψη της την αλλαγή ώρας! Όχι, παίζουμε. Τα τρία λεπτά της διαφοράς δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Ίσως διόρθωση αστρονομικού χρόνου... :)


----------



## Themis (Oct 28, 2010)

Κι εμείς δηλαδή που βάζουμε μπεταντίν τι θες να απαντήσουμε; Μετά σου λέει επιστημονικό ερωτηματολόγιο...


----------



## sarant (Oct 28, 2010)

Εγώ ψήφισα μέλι, αλλά η γυναίκα μου το ξέρει λάδι. Μάλιστα και με συμπλήρωση που κάνει ρίμα:

να σ' αλείψω λάδι να γιάνει.


----------



## stathis (Oct 29, 2010)

Λάδι (κι έλα βράδυ).


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2010)

Λάδι κι από 'δω (το μέλι δεν το είχα ακούσει ποτέ). Στις πληγές λάδι δεν άλειφαν πριν ανακαλυφθεί το μπενταντίν;

Ποιος ψήφισε τη Νιβέα;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 29, 2010)

Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει, έχω την αίσθηση ότι το μέλι δεν είναι ακριβώς το γιατρικό που προτείνεται στα καψίματα, αλλά επικράτησε έτσι στο γνωμικό με τη μεταφορική του σημασία.

Σ' έκαψα που σ' έκαψα (ποικιλοτρόπως) να σε γλυκάνω τουλάχιστον.


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2010)

Ομολογώ πως ούτε εγώ το έχω ψάξει ποτέ, αλλά για κάποιον λόγο θεωρούσα ότι η παροιμία κυριολεκτεί. 
Το να _αλείψεις _κάποιον με μέλι, εσάς δεν σας παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε τιμωρία (πίσσα και πούπουλα) παρά σε παρηγοριά; Καθόλου γλυκό δεν μου ακούγεται...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 29, 2010)

Πόσες προσωπικές αλήθειες μαθαίνει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο τελικά... Τς, τς, τς... 



> The combination of *honey *and cinnamon has been used in both oriental and Ayurvedic medicine for centuries. Cinnamon is one of the oldest spices known to mankind and honey’s popularity has continued throughout history. The two ingredients with unique healing abilities have a long history as a home remedy. Cinnamon’s essential oils and honey's enzyme that produces hydrogen peroxide qualify the two “anti-microbial” foods with the ability to help stop the growth of bacteria as well as fungi. Both are used not just as a beverage flavoring and medicine, *but also as an embalming agent*



Το υπόλοιπο εδώ: http://www.benefits-of-honey.com/honey-and-cinnamon.html

Μήπως όσοι από εμάς ξέρουμε το μέλι τελικά ως θεραπεία του Γιάννη, είμαστε γνώστες της οριεντάλ φιλοσοφίας; 

Και πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουν να σου πω, κρύσταλ, ότι ίσως το μέλι να έχει κάτι όξινο και η παροιμία να σημαίνει τελικά: Δεν φτάνει που σ' έκαψα, σε άλειψα και μέλι από πάνω! Κάτι σαν το αλάτι στις πληγές δηλαδή...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2010)

Μέλι κι από 'δώ :).


----------



## Elsa (Oct 29, 2010)

Λάδι, λάδι! :)
Tο λάδι και ελιά στην λαϊκή θεραπευτική των Eλλήνων


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 31, 2010)

crystal said:


> Λάδι κι από 'δω (το μέλι δεν το είχα ακούσει ποτέ). Στις πληγές λάδι δεν άλειφαν πριν ανακαλυφθεί το μπενταντίν;
> 
> Ποιος ψήφισε τη Νιβέα;



I did :) (Sorry for the Greeklish - new lap, still installing software that needs locale in US-EN).
Gia na gelasoume alla meta me ti douleia ksexasa na afiso apantisi :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2010)

Μά'στα! Η νιβέα πέρασε το 3% και είναι ρυθμιστής του πολιτεύματος!


----------



## Themis (Nov 1, 2010)

Ισοψηφείς πλειοψηφίες... Κάηκε η γούνα τους, και το έγκαυμα μόνο με νιβέα θεραπεύεται. Leximaniac, μη μας ξεχάσεις όταν θα φτιάχνεις τη λίστα των διορισμών!


----------



## Leximaniac (Nov 1, 2010)

Χαχαχα ... κοίτα να δεις, ε! Αν και δεν μπορώ να ψηφίσω ξανά να σας πω ότι και εγώ το ξέρω με λάδι και το ίδιο ξέρει και η οικογένειά μου (το έριξα σε οικογενειακή ψήφο!) Οπότε 6 άτομα εκτός από μένα ψηφίζουν λάδι (όπως λέμε 49 κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων...) :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 1, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει, έχω την αίσθηση ότι το μέλι δεν είναι ακριβώς το γιατρικό που προτείνεται στα καψίματα, αλλά επικράτησε έτσι στο γνωμικό με τη μεταφορική του σημασία.
> 
> Σ' έκαψα που σ' έκαψα (ποικιλοτρόπως) να σε γλυκάνω τουλάχιστον.


Για να μη διαταραχθεί η εκπάγλου καλλονής ισοψηφία, αναφέρω ότι, αν ψήφιζα, θα ψήφιζα μέλι, αλλά με το σκεπτικό που ανέφερε ο Αζιμούθειος πριν προχωρήσει σε περαιτέρω έρευνες. Δεν λέω ότι έτσι ξεκίνησε, αλλά σαφώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι με τέτοια χροιά το έχω ακούσει να λέγεται από τους περισσότερους. Κάτι σαν αναδρομική παρετυμολόγηση. Όχι, θα σας άφηνα να σχηματίσετε πλειοψηφία με αντισυνταγματικές μεθόδους...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2012)

Ξαναδιάβαζα αυτό το νήμα και θυμήθηκα ότι το μέλι χρησιμοποιείται για τη θεραπεία και των εγκαυμάτων, επειδή έχει αντιβακτηριδιακές ιδιότητες - μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο νέτι το επιβεβαιώνει.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_honey


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2012)

Λάδι.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2012)

Ε... μέλι.


----------



## drazen (Oct 14, 2012)

Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν "μέλι", όπως το έλεγαν τα μέλη της οικογένειας που κατ' εξοχήν γνωμάτευαν, η γιαγιά και η μητέρα.
Στη συνέχεια, διαβάζοντας την αιτιολόγηση των προτιμήσεων, άρχισα να αναρωτιέμαι, λες; θυμάσαι καλά, ρε; Και άρχισα να αμφιβάλλω για την ακρίβεια της μνήμης μου, δεδομένης και μιας κάποιας ηλικίας. Κάπως έτσι κατασκευάζονται οι αναποφάσιστοι.
Θα εμπιστευτώ τις θαμπές μου μνήμες και θα το ρίξω δαγκωτό

"*μέλι*"


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2012)

Σεβαστέ Δόκτορα, βαίνουμε προς επανάληψη του δημοψηφίσματος. Οι οψιφανείς πληθαίνουν. Και η επίθεση των λαδόφιλων αναχαιτίστηκε αποτελεσματικά από την αφύπνιση των μελιστάλαχτων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2012)

Και να χαλάσουμε αυτή την όμορφη εικόνα ισοψηφίας; :)


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2012)

Ναι, δίκιο έχεις. Άλλωστε ποιο άλλο πολίτευμα έχει ρυθμιστή τη Νιβέα;


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ναι, δίκιο έχεις. Άλλωστε ποιο άλλο πολίτευμα έχει ρυθμιστή τη Νιβέα;



 A _niveau_, pardon, erm... level playing field.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ναι, δίκιο έχεις. Άλλωστε ποιο άλλο πολίτευμα έχει ρυθμιστή τη Νιβέα;


:lol:


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2012)

Λάδι, βρε παιδιά. Λάδι, που μπορεί να απλωθεί στην πληγή, όσο εκτεταμένη κι αν είναι. Το μέλι πώς απλώνεται; Πώς φτιάχνεται το φίλτρο πάνω στο δέρμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2012)

Χμμμ... το γουικινήμα όπου παρέπεμψε η Παλ Αύρα καταλήγει:

Honey is used for skin conditioning using a moisturizing mask and can reduce facial redness and acne. It is also used for conditioning of hair. *It is often mixed with olive oil* or castor oil *for both purposes*.

Και μέλι, και λάδι. Η λαϊκή σοφία των μισών πολλών συναντάει τη σοφία των άλλων μισών πολλών...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Αν μάλιστα μας πεις ότι με τη νιβέα εννοούσες αυτήν, θα έρθουμε όλοι στα ίσα μας.


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2012)

Ο απόλυτος ιστορικός συμβιβασμός!

Ώριο κορμί μα τάγκισε
απ' το πολύ το λάδι
- και ήταν και στριμάδι.

Να τη γλυκάνει θέλησε
το έρμο το κοπέλι
- την άλειψε με μέλι.

Μα κείνη η ακατάδεχτη
θέλει σέα και μέα
- αθροιστικώς: Νιβέα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2012)

Πάντως όταν η παροιμία είναι _να σε κάψω λάδι, να σ' αλείψω μέλι_, λύνονται και τα δύο προβλήματα. 

ΥΓ Ο σάπων του Νίκελ μου θύμισε τη φορά που έκανα τούμπα στη μπανιέρα, χάρη στο υγρό έλαιο για το ντους Νιβέα- τα έλαια ήταν υπερβολικά... ελαιώδη, με αποτέλεσμα την ελαχιστοποίηση της τριβής.


----------



## Themis (Oct 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μά'στα! Η νιβέα πέρασε το 3% και είναι ρυθμιστής του πολιτεύματος!


Η φωνή του δόκτορα Φάιμπς* αντήχησε μακρινή, βαθιά και απόκοσμη σάμπως βγαλμένη απ’ τα Τάρταρα, σαν του Βίνσεντ Πράις για να μην πολυλογούμε. «Είχες κι εσύ το μερτικό σου στον θάνατο της αγαπημένης μου. 'Ηρθε η ώρα να πληρώσεις». Πήγε να διαμαρτυρηθεί, εξίσου έντονα και εξίσου μάταια όσο τις προηγούμενες φορές, μα ο δυσοίωνος πάταγος της βαριάς πόρτας που έκλεινε τον έφερε στα συγκαλά του. Βρισκόταν στο υπόγειο του πύργου, εγκλωβισμένος σε κάτι σαν σκάφη που αποτελούσε το ένα μπράτσο μιας τεράστιας παλάντζας, με πέντε παράλληλες κοφτερές λεπίδες να του πιέζουν το κορμί και να τον ακινητοποιούν. «Είναι ζυγαριά ακριβείας», τον είχε διαφωτίσει ο σατανικός δόκτωρ Φάιμπς. «Όταν μια πλευρά ελαφραίνει έστω και λίγο, ανασηκώνεται. Αν αγωνιάς και ιδρώνεις, θα εξατμίζεται ο ιδρώτας σου – δεν συνιστάται. Αγαπητέ Μορφίνογλου, αναισθησιολόγος ήσουνα στη μοιραία εγχείρηση της αγαπημένης μου. Μπορείς άραγε να αναισθητοποιήσεις τον εαυτό σου για να έχεις μόνο την ενόχληση της πείνας και της δίψας;» (σαρδόνιο χα-χα, σαρδόνιο χα-χα).

Στα κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου που η απόγνωση παραχωρούσε την πρωτοκαθεδρία στην αποστασιοποιημένη αυτοπαρατήρηση, ο Μορφίνογλου αδυνατούσε να μη σκεφτεί ότι το σκηνικό παραήταν κινηματογραφικό για να είναι αληθινό – αν εξαιρούσε κανείς αυτές τις καταραμένες λεπίδες. Αδυνατούσε να μη θέσει το ερώτημα: «Ύψιστε με τις ανεξιχνίαστες βουλές, ήταν ανάγκη να ξέρει ο Φάιμπς τον Πόε και να εμπνευστεί τέτοια μαρτύρια;». Και αδυνατούσε να μη δώσει την απάντηση: «Αν δεν εμπνεόταν ο Φάιμπς, ποιος ακριβώς θα μπορούσε ευλόγως να εμπνευστεί;».

Ήταν άραγε αμετάκλητα καταδικασμένος; Το ορθολογικό του το μυαλό δούλευε πυρετωδώς. Έπρεπε, έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε, να αυξήσει το βάρος της δικής του πλευράς της παλάντζας. Αδύνατον, ήταν ακινητοποιημένος. Για στάσου όμως, βρισκόταν πολύ κοντά στον τοίχο του υπογείου. Ναι, εκεί θρόνιαζε ένα πυκνό δάσος από ράφια, γεμάτα αραχνιασμένα αντικείμενα. Μήπως... Μήπως μπορούσε το χέρι του να ξεγλιστρήσει ώς εκεί και να φέρει ενισχύσεις; Ναι, μπορούσε! Μετά από κάμποσα τέρμινα αγωνιώδους προσπάθειας, οι άκρες των δαχτύλων του, με τη λιγοστή ακτίνα δράσης που διέθεταν, έστελναν αρνητικό φίντμπακ, πιο κοφτερό κι απ’ τις λεπίδες: κενό! Αλλά η μακραίωνη πείρα της ανθρωπότητας έχει αποδείξει πειστικά ότι πριν απ’ το τέλος της τελευταίας στιγμής δεν γίνεται τίποτα το αξιόλογο, και ιδού! Ψηλαφούσαν κάτι σαν βαζάκι, γελοίο ίσως για τη σοβαρότητα του σκηνικού αλλά επαρκές για μια ζυγαριά ακριβείας. Περνώντας απ’ το κόσκινο της ισορροπίας των μιλιγκράμ κάθε του κίνηση, ο Μορφίνογλου κατάφερε να το φέρει κοντά του. Το κοίταξε με λατρεία καθώς έβλεπε τις λεπίδες να απομακρύνονται. Nivea Honey & Oil: η πεμπτουσία της ύπαρξης, ο μίτος του λαβύρινθου, το φως το αληθινό. «Η δημοκρατία δεν έχει αδιέξοδα», αυτή ήταν η τελευταία του σκέψη καθώς η ταχύτητα του σάλτου του προς τη σωτηρία αποδείχτηκε καταφανώς μικρότερη από την ταχύτητα του μπράτσου της παλάντζας που εκτοξεύτηκε προς τις λεπίδες.

_( Δεν πιστεύω να θέλατε δόκτορα Φάιμπς και χάπι εντ; )_

* Όποιος δεν έχει δει τις ταινίες του Abominable Dr Fibes να μου το πει για να μην του ξαναμιλήσω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Πάντως, σ' αυτή την κορμανική προδοσία του _Πηγαδιού και του εκκρεμούς_ του Πόε, ο Βίνσεντ είναι, υποτίθεται, ο Νίκολας Μεντίνα.






(Ναι, ναι, έτσι μ' έχουν και με βασανίζουν τέτοια ώρα κι εμένα.)


----------

